# Record Keeping - Spreadsheet



## BackInCountry (Jan 9, 2011)

I was thinking about putting together a spread sheet/database to keep records. I am new to beekeeping so what information do I need to track? I have been using a calendar but need to do a better job if I'm going to get more hives. Also how do you go about forcasting future profits?.Your help is appreciated.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What we record.
Where the colony came from to start with, IE package, nuc, swarm, removal or a nuc we built.

Queen, where she came from boughten or raised by us along with age and how well the colony did.

Foundation age. 

Amount of honey harvested from each colony.

We also record the temp at each inspection and the dispotion of the colony. Were they doctile or in our face.

We tried the spread sheet and found we liked a word program better.

 Al


----------

